# EncounterICS camera fix?!



## kyleflockajames (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,

I'm not that fond of how roms work in the inside, i just know how to flash them. On with my concern though, i was thinking that when you download a rom you can view that rom in winrar for example and see all the apk files installed with it. I know this because i had to remove the superuser.apk, but anyway since the camera doesn't work in the beta 3, what if i download the galaxy nexus camera.apk and stuck it in there and installed the rom, would this fix the camera issue?! please respond quickly!


----------



## SYL (Oct 25, 2011)

No, it would not fix the issue. The GN is made by Samsung, the DX made by Moto. Different hardware, different drivers, won't work. Camera on ICS will not be fixed for a long time either so if its a necessity, flash back to GB


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## tennis9z9 (Jan 9, 2012)

No, the hardware in the Nexus is completely different, so that apk or any ICS camera apk since newer phones don't use the X's outdated technology.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

SYL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not that fond of how roms work in the inside, i just know how to flash them. On with my concern though, i was thinking that when you download a rom you can view that rom in winrar for example and see all the apk files installed with it. I know this because i had to remove the superuser.apk, but anyway since the camera doesn't work in the beta 3, what if i download the galaxy nexus camera.apk and stuck it in there and installed the rom, would this fix the camera issue?! please respond quickly!


no no no and no lol u need different libs and a whole array of files.. the closest we will have to a camera is if any motorolla gets a working camera hopefully the razr, but also if u want something with a working cam and camcorder on ics u can get a droid incredible with a clean esn on ebay for around a $100


----------



## shftn2gear97 (Dec 19, 2011)

Saw this over at XDA that they got the camera working on Atrix and Photon 4G for ICS

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413349


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

The apk has absolutely nothing to do with it. It's a driver problem, not an application problem. The two apk's _should_ be exactly the same.


----------

